# Aqha stallion speedy war concho



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

Potter Ranch Quarter Horses

Heres a link to his page. Any time I see percentages of foundation breeding it kinda makes me wary. That is sometimes the clue they don't do much with a horse, but just let the ancestors do the talkin. He's what. 9 years old and has basically no show record, just that hes in training for roping and has barrelraced? I don't knoe. Are you wanting to breed to him?
His side view pic makes him look big headed and heavy necked, just clunky looking. and slight of body, or maybe it appears that way cause he's so heavy in the neck and head.
For that kind of money I'd keep looking.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwwwww .. he looks like my gelding (who is also heavy foundation).

It totally depends on what you are looking for in a stallion.

Everytime I look at my gelding I think "It's what is IN his head that is important" .. lol.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love Driftwood horses! That said, I think his legs leave something to be desires. Overall though, he is a pretty nice stallion for $750.


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

I see from the progeny link on allbreed he has a bunch of foals on the ground. Maybe try to get a look at them, see what they look like and what their owners are doing with them?


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody  I know the potters had sold him, so I really wasn't too sure about him. We're also looking at Berry Sweet Whizard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

